# are you still pure?



## X (Dec 16, 2008)

this is just a little thing out of curiosity.

so, do you still have your "v-card"? or not? vote on the poll.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 16, 2008)

Virgin here.


----------



## Azure (Dec 16, 2008)

Sold it on eBay.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 16, 2008)

There's a certain age where purity becomes overrated.




LemurBoi said:


> Sold it on eBay.



That was you?


----------



## net-cat (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm... going to wait until next week to answer this poll.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 16, 2008)

How the fuck does being a virgin make you pure?

If you stick a heroin needle into your arm three times a day but you have never had sex, you sure as hell ain't a saint.


----------



## StrayTree (Dec 16, 2008)

Still a virgin. :>



capthavoc123 said:


> How the fuck does being a virgin make you pure?
> 
> If you stick a heroin needle into your arm three times a day but you have never had sex, you sure as hell ain't a saint.



Very true. I, however, have not done this sort of crap to myself.


----------



## ZiggyShadowDust (Dec 16, 2008)

Still a virgin. Nothing more to say.


----------



## mattprower08 (Dec 16, 2008)

Still a virgin here


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

<-total slut wene the ol lady comes home. im a sweet innocent masterbator wene she leaves XD


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

capthavoc123 said:


> How the fuck does being a virgin make you pure?
> 
> If you stick a heroin needle into your arm three times a day but you have never had sex, you sure as hell ain't a saint.



>.> not to meantion Purity can be broken not just by sex or needlesticks.
 purality is based off the innocent pacif of mindset. i lost mine to fighting
 and *admits its* used to mug other kids in school XD. *aint no saint*


----------



## Azure (Dec 16, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> There's a certain age where purity becomes overrated.
> 
> That was you?


Indeed, purity is overrated at my age already. And it may have been me. Did you leave the comment *A++++++ would defile again?*


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 16, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Indeed, purity is overrated at my age already. And it may have been me. Did you leave the comment *A++++++ would defile again?*




My feedback on eBay tends be to a little more thesis-esque, but that would be the general idea.


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 16, 2008)

I lost my virginity having buttsechs a few weeks ago. I gave. Thus, I am not pure.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 16, 2008)

Virgin.  >.-.>


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm pure enough.


----------



## Monak (Dec 16, 2008)

Can anyone in this fandom honestly be called pure?


----------



## KatKry (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm a little young not to be a virgen >.>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

I dont smoke, I dont drink, I dont use drugs, Ive never been arrested, Ive never _been_ with someone, Ive never had my first kiss. 

I dont think pure is the right word. ._.;


----------



## GrundMoon (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm saving my self to the right person... what the hell I am saying... I'm not virgin.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 16, 2008)

Lost it five years ago, I could never stand being pure and innocent =P


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 16, 2008)

does masterbating up to 8 times a day make you a slut?


----------



## Monak (Dec 16, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> does masterbating up to 8 times a day make you a slut?



No it just makes you raw.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 16, 2008)

Virgin.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 16, 2008)

XD not always lol i would love to be a slut but only with my mate if that makes any sense


----------



## Tycho (Dec 16, 2008)

...bit of a technicality...  Does getting a BJ cause you to lose your virgin status?


----------



## Monak (Dec 16, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...bit of a technicality...  Does getting a BJ cause you to lose your virgin status?



By the standards set I don't think it does.  After all according to kids these days oral sex isn't sex.


----------



## X (Dec 16, 2008)

ITS ONLY SEX IF IT CAN GIVE YOU AIDS!!


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm used goods. 

I didn't lose my virginity to the partner I'm with at this moment in time granted I made a point not to fall into the lap of the first oversexed person I happened to meet. By no means was it a passionless affair.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> ITS ONLY SEX IF IT CAN GIVE YOU AIDS!!


So bad blood transfusions.... is sex? .... =_=;


----------



## Surgat (Dec 16, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> ...bit of a technicality...  Does getting a BJ cause you to lose your virgin status?



Yes.


----------



## X (Dec 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> So bad blood transfusions.... is sex? .... =_=;



now there is something i didn't see coming :/

i meant that to be in sexual terms, like how a tit job, had job, or foot job would not fit in that category.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 16, 2008)

Virgin cause of family reasons...two cause of girlfriend being 3 years younger than me (i'm 19) and three...did I mention its odd for a black man to be a virgin by then...all my other black friends make fun of me...then again they arent with the girl they lost it to.


----------



## Laze (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, I'm still a virgin.

At 23 I find it to be rather embarrassing to be quite frank.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 16, 2008)

Surgat said:


> Yes.



God dammit.  Didn't even really like that bitch.

EDIT: I STILL don't think it violates the virginity rules... I mean, technically, beating off while watching other people would remove virginity... sexual gratification with assistance from others...


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG .... xD

Pure? Probably, I'm not bad .... at least not THAT bad! 
virgin ..... *PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT!*
*runs away to prevent the others from sudden deathness because of his loud laughter XD*


----------



## LoC (Dec 16, 2008)

No.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 16, 2008)

Laze said:


> Yeah, I'm still a virgin.
> 
> At 23 I find it to be rather embarrassing to be quite frank.


as long you dont hit 40 and still is XD


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 16, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I STILL don't think it violates the virginity rules... I mean, technically, beating off while watching other people would remove virginity... sexual gratification with assistance from others...



I believe the general rule was more on direct intent and execution, maybe with physical contact added in there somewhere.


----------



## Surgat (Dec 16, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> God dammit.  Didn't even really like that bitch.
> 
> EDIT: I STILL don't think it violates the virginity rules... I mean, technically, beating off while watching other people would remove virginity... sexual gratification with assistance from others...



There's no contact with another person or exchange of bodily fluids though, in that example. 

Look at it this way: if your girlfriend gave some other guy a blowjob, or had some other guy tit-fuck her, would you say she cheated on you? Probably, even though there was no penile-vaginal intercourse, right? If your girlfriend watched some porn, would you say the same thing? I'm guessing no.

Not considering oral sex to be sex just causes public health problems. In one school, they were having trouble with VD transmission (herpes in particular, I think). No matter how hard they pushed safe sex education, and told people about sexually transmitted diseases, students were still contracting STI's. The problem? The students didn't think oral was sex, so they thought that they therefore couldn't get STD's from it.


----------



## ADF (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't get this 'purity' mentality, pure by whose standards? Nothing changes after sex, the idea that a virgin is purer is entirely artificial.

That said I am still a virgin.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I dont smoke, I dont drink, I dont use drugs, Ive never been arrested, Ive never _been_ with someone, Ive never had my first kiss.
> 
> I dont think pure is the right word. ._.;


Pretty much this.  =/

And I expect to be that way for as long as I live.  I'm not exactly an attractive person, to say the least, in both personality and appearance.

I don't hate myself, though.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 16, 2008)

pure, regarding my virginity, yes

pure, regarding if I took drugs, drank alcool etc, no... hell no...

Edit:

uh why does Cosmo's avatar scare me?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> uh why does Cosmo's avatar scare me?


Because in the short time that Bolt has been out, hundreds of perverted people made explicit art of him.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Because in the short time that Bolt has been out, hundreds of perverted people made explicit art of him.


uh, no, that wasn't my point

I mean, c'mon, this doesn't look like a dog...


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 16, 2008)

pure in every fucking imaginable way^^
darn, i used a bad word >.< scratch that... but still pure considering the theme of this topic


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Because in the short time that Bolt has been out, hundreds of perverted people made explicit art of him.


Rule 34 STRIKES AGAIN


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 16, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Rule 34 STRIKES AGAIN



i dont even want to know what it did to YOUR avatar >.>


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 16, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> i dont even want to know what it did to YOUR avatar >.>


....*cries in the corner*


----------



## Nylak (Dec 16, 2008)

Not a virgin.



Silibus said:


> I dont smoke, I dont drink, I dont use drugs, Ive never been arrested, Ive never _been_ with someone, Ive never had my first kiss.
> 
> I dont think pure is the right word. ._.;


 
That's adorable.  XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 16, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> i dont even want to know what it did to YOUR avatar >.>


OH GAWD THE IMAGES, THEY BUUUUUURN


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

Nylak said:


> That's adorable.  XD


Ouch? ._."


----------



## Skif (Dec 16, 2008)

OKay 1. Virgin does not qualify you for purity
        2. I like being a slut!
        3. I'll sleep with whom I want and no one will stop me...muhahahahaha

~SKif


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I dont smoke, I dont drink, I dont use drugs, Ive never been arrested, Ive never _been_ with someone, Ive never had my first kiss.
> 
> I dont think pure is the right word. ._.;


@_@ same exact things but I'm currently with someone in a long distance relationship (Ohio-Florida)


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Ouch? ._."



Poor kitty ... *hugs*
But you definitely missed quite some fun. ;-)


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Women- not a virgin there.
Men- done some stuff but still a virgin for now.

50/50 or something.<--this should've been an option.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Women- not a virgin there.
> Men- done some stuff but still a virgin for now.
> 
> 50/50 or something.<--this should've been an option.



how can u have 1/2 a virginity thats like saying im 1/2 alergic to peanuts :/

im not alregic to nuts btw i love them


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 16, 2008)

No.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> how can u have 1/2 a virginity thats like saying im 1/2 alergic to peanuts :/
> 
> im not alregic to nuts btw i love them



Easily have sex with women and save your butt virginity for later, half.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Easily have sex with women and save your butt virginity for later, half.


 
Or the other way around, I suppose.  o.o  *never slept with a dude.  doesn't really plan to, though.*

It's funny that there are probably enough on these forums that this option would apply to to actually justify a "1/2 virgin" option.  X'D


----------



## Skif (Dec 16, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> @_@ same exact things but I'm currently with someone in a long distance relationship (Ohio-Florida)


 

I get yah on the long distance relationship (colorado-North Carlonia)

but I just had to post this... "Don't Drink Don't Smoke what do you do Don't drink Don't smoke what do you do" -Dances- Now the song is stuck in my head


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

Response to poll: Still a virgin.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Or the other way around, I suppose.  o.o  *never slept with a dude.  doesn't really plan to, though.*
> 
> It's funny that there are probably enough on these forums that this option would apply to to actually justify a "1/2 virgin" option.  X'D



I'm glad someone agrees with me on the 1/2 option. lol


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I'm glad someone agrees with me on the 1/2 option. lol



i have a little issue with this 1/2 option... imo you either had sex already or you didnt^^
but thats just my opinion and im not bi so i might as well shut up i guess  ^^


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> but thats just my opinion and im not bi so i might as well shut up i guess  ^^



Yeah, you don't know how it is to want to know the feeling but would like to wait cause you didn't with the other. lol


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Yeah, you don't know how it is to want to know the feeling but would like to wait cause you didn't with the other. lol


So.. Pheonix, from the stories you tell me, you arent 1/2 half virgin or anything.


----------



## Skif (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Yeah, you don't know how it is to want to know the feeling but would like to wait cause you didn't with the other. lol


 

Wait wait wait now...I'm bi...but I dont really consider that 1/2 but then again im female..but...I still have that so it still counts...

Dosent matter, as stated in poll <-- Slut, I've done it in the butt too ^^


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Skif said:


> <-- Slut, I've done it in the butt too ^^



lucky you.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> So.. Pheonix, from the stories you tell me, you arent 1/2 half virgin or anything.



No what what in the butt.._.


----------



## Takun (Dec 16, 2008)

net-cat said:


> I'm... going to wait until next week to answer this poll.




Yeah, I'm going to give it like ~2 and vote.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Pure? No. A virgin? Yeah. I fuck my hands quite often, though.


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 16, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> uh why does Cosmo's avatar scare me?



Ta-da! 

I didn't already have an appropiate avatar. Bolt came to mind being the most recent movie with anthro animals. It hasn't been released to cinemas here yet.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes with girls
No with guys
No with alcohol & a little bit of drugs


----------



## LoC (Dec 16, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Yes with girls
> No with guys
> No with alcohol & a little bit of drugs



So, how do you have sex with alcohol...


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 16, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> No with alcohol



Try lubricating the bottle next time


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

LoC said:


> So, how do you have sex with alcohol...


However you do it, it must hurt like hell.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 16, 2008)

Whut?


----------



## bozzles (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm hyper-pure.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 16, 2008)

LoC said:


> So, how do you have sex with alcohol...





LizardKing said:


> Try lubricating the bottle next time



Well I wasn't talking only about sex, I was including what people had said about drinking and purity and stuff, but I'm sure you already knew that.

tl;dr I don't have sex with alcohol or bottles.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I don't have sex with alcohol or bottles.



Sadly I know someone who did. XD


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Sadly I know someone who did. XD



Hopefully you don't know them anymore?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Hopefully you don't know them anymore?



Haven't talk to him much since. The saddest part is that he's a furry too.T_T


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah furgin ><


----------



## Talvi (Dec 16, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> yeah furgin ><



Bahaha. Ridiculous.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 16, 2008)

Talvi said:


> Bahaha. Ridiculous.


hay, thats not nice


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 16, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> furgin



I now love you and hate you at the same time.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 16, 2008)

Furgin is a new drink that's only available to furries below the age of 18. It's -30 proof, so that the little'uns can get to sleep without getting drunk.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 16, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> hay, thats not nice


The word, not the meaning. Fuck I can't see straight.


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm still a virgin. I haven't had my first kiss yet either. Some might consider that strange because I'm in my mid twenties, but it's no big deal.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 16, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I now love you and hate you at the same time.


D: i just want to be liked within the communty *walks off with head bowed down*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't consider you weird at all.


----------



## koppnik (Dec 16, 2008)

That was your 1337th post, woop woop!


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 16, 2008)

Milo Foxbrush said:


> I'm still a virgin. I haven't had my first kiss yet either. Some might consider that strange because I'm in my mid twenties, but it's no big deal.



it isnt. i (and maybe you too) didnt find the right person to be with yet. i just dont want to force anything thatll break apart like one week afterwards >.>


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I don't consider you weird at all.



How? we're all weird.


----------



## Jack (Dec 16, 2008)

nope, lost that last year...

...NO DIRTY DETAILS FOR YOU!


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Jack said:


> ...NO DIRTY DETAILS FOR YOU!



aww you're no fun.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 16, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> D: i just want to be liked within the communty *walks off with head bowed down*



I've forgiven you now, the hate is gone, and furgin has been added to my vocabulary.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 16, 2008)

koppnik said:


> That was your 1337th post, woop woop!



No it wasn't, I started a thread over in forum games.



pheonix said:


> How? we're all weird.



No we're not.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> How? we're all weird.


I dont know about you but i on the other hand...


----------



## Jayness (Dec 16, 2008)

Not a virgin.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> No we're not.



I beg to differ. furries=weird MFs.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I beg to differ. furries=weird MFs.


but we have degree of weird


and I just realize....any girl I dated...turn lesbo (two former girls), any girl that was lesbo...turns bi(current)


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope. More of a slut, but not really. x3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 16, 2008)

I bet you thought there was going to be a message here, but there isn't.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 16, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I bet you thought there was going to be a message here, but there isn't.


where did your message go? :c


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 16, 2008)

Rofl Callum *pawslaps Callum*


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> but we have degree of weird
> 
> 
> and I just realize....any girl I dated...turn lesbo (two former girls), any girl that was lesbo...turns bi(current)



Yeah that's true and damn that's pretty weird.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 16, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Rofl Callum *pawslaps Callum*


God damn it, i keep forgetting my sarcasm tags! sorry


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 16, 2008)

You're forgiven...If you can bring me the head of Willy, the mail-boy.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 16, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> You're forgiven...If you can bring me the head of Willy, the mail-boy.


But willy is dead D:


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 16, 2008)

Then you must face...Vlad the Impaler!!!


----------



## Bambi (Dec 16, 2008)

Heh, I've had a few circle jerks here and there, plus, given people some blowjobs and stuff...

Not really sure if that makes me a virgin -- probably not, but then again, never had intercourse sooo...


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 16, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> But willy is dead D:



Free Willy!!

*unzips*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 16, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Free Willy!!
> 
> *unzips*


yes i can now see that willy is infact dead. thanks for the display snow


----------



## Aden (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 16, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> yes i can now see that willy is infact dead. thanks for the display snow



He died for real in 2003 I think


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Dec 16, 2008)

I am still a Virgin. Yeah, I have yet to tip my first A.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 16, 2008)

Since I am asexual the answer would be obvious.
Answer to poll: Virgin.

Now does being that justify making the jump to saying you are "Pure"? I don't think so. Virginity is an idea religious nuts made since they simultaneously demonized and made holy the act of sex. It is a form of control. It is a form of inciting guilt. It's sort of silly, in my opinion.

EDITED to get rid of tl;dr.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 16, 2008)

No.


----------



## Absinthe (Dec 16, 2008)

Virginity =/= purity and innocence. 

Also, no I'm not pure. Or a virgin.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, "pure". Anyone want to be my "practise partner"?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Talvi said:


> Yes, "pure". Anyone want to be my "practise partner"?



*raises hand* I'm down with that.


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 16, 2008)

No. Anyone care to rant to me about how I should have more morals today?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 16, 2008)

The answer's obvious from me. >>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

Absinthe said:


> Virginity =/= purity and innocence.


^ Someone that makes sense.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 16, 2008)

Surgat said:


> There's no contact with another person or exchange of bodily fluids though, in that example.
> 
> Look at it this way: if your girlfriend gave some other guy a blowjob, or had some other guy tit-fuck her, would you say she cheated on you? Probably, even though there was no penile-vaginal intercourse, right? If your girlfriend watched some porn, would you say the same thing? I'm guessing no.
> 
> Not considering oral sex to be sex just causes public health problems. In one school, they were having trouble with VD transmission (herpes in particular, I think). No matter how hard they pushed safe sex education, and told people about sexually transmitted diseases, students were still contracting STI's. The problem? The students didn't think oral was sex, so they thought that they therefore couldn't get STD's from it.



...*sigh* Fuck.

Maybe I can buy a spare virginity on eBay.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 16, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...*sigh* Fuck.
> 
> Maybe I can buy a spare virginity on eBay.


oh and check if someone selling their soul, need an extra one


----------



## Tycho (Dec 16, 2008)

Wait, does this mean the girl who did me the favor lost her virginity (if she still had it at that time, anyway) as well?


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 16, 2008)

wikipedia said:
			
		

> Some historians and anthropologists note that many societies that place a high value on virginity before marriage, such as the United States before the sexual revolution, actually have a large amount of premarital sexual activity that does not involve vaginal penetration: for example, oral sex, anal sex and mutual masturbation. This is considered by some people "technical" virginity, as vaginal intercourse has not occurred but the participants are sexually active.




I personally never thought giving a blowjob meant losing your virginity but it means you've been sexually active. Whatever, you're still probably not pure.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 16, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:


> I personally never thought giving a blowjob meant losing your virginity but it means you've been sexually active. Whatever, you're still probably not pure.



Well, hell, to be actually PURE wouldn't you have had to abstain from even masturbation? After you've jacked/jilled off I don't think you really count as pure, do you?

And what exactly does "pure" mean? Clean? Well, fuck, I imagine a lot of people here are spotless, so to speak.  Seriously, wtf is with the "pure" thing?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 16, 2008)

Pure..you know...that video game [/sarcasm]


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 16, 2008)

I am 100% pure Me with no artificial flavours or preservatives.


----------



## Tryp (Dec 16, 2008)

Ugh, yes.  Although, not being "pure" at my age would probably make me a slut or a young father.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 16, 2008)

I've never even been in a relationship.


----------



## Absinthe (Dec 16, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Well, hell, to be actually PURE wouldn't you have had to abstain from even masturbation? After you've jacked/jilled off I don't think you really count as pure, do you?
> 
> And what exactly does "pure" mean? Clean? Well, fuck, I imagine a lot of people here are spotless, so to speak.  Seriously, wtf is with the "pure" thing?



I honestly don't really know. Most people these days would rather hide their sexuality under a bushel than admit they masturbated even once, so I'm assuming the "pure" stems from that sort of philosophy, as I have actually heard people referring to virginity as "pureness and innocence," which is bullshit, in my opinion.


----------



## freshmeat999 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hell yea I'm a virgin and proud of it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 16, 2008)

yea, I'm a virgin... technically. I've had just about everything but the one thing that makes you lose your virginity


----------



## Tycho (Dec 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea, I'm a virgin... technically. I've had just about everything but the one thing that makes you lose your virginity



...happy ending?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 16, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...happy ending?


what kind? 0_o there's more than one happy ending


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what kind? 0_o there's more than one happy ending


Happy ending, happy ending!


----------



## bozzles (Dec 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what kind? 0_o there's more than one happy ending


SEX


----------



## Catgirl450 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm 22.... don't drink, don't smoke, and I've only really dated 2 people in my life... So ya, I'm still a virgin.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Happy ending, happy ending!


*Reminded of Robot Chicken*
Here's eggroll, Happy Ending!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> *Reminded of Robot Chicken*
> Here's eggroll, Happy Ending!


Exactly. =D


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

Laze said:


> Yeah, I'm still a virgin.
> 
> At 23 I find it to be rather embarrassing to be quite frank.



dont be embarressed dude.. i wish i still had mine that i lost too young a age,
 hold onto your innocence mate. it worth it  wene you meet that right person.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 16, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> does masterbating up to 8 times a day make you a slut?



If it doesn't, I've been doing it wrong.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 17, 2008)

Virgin, and staying that way.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Virgin, and staying that way.


really? wow. are you asexual? just wondering


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow! That's a lot of virgins for the sacrifice! XP
And the worst I've done is smoked cigarettes.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Wow! That's a lot of virgins for the sacrifice! XP
> And the worst I've done is smoked cigarettes.


I hope you feel bad! >:2


----------



## Ratte (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> really? wow. are you asexual? just wondering



Sort of.  I wouldn't mind relationships, but sex is unappealing.

Given that's all anybody wants, I steer clear of it...that, and I'm a chicken shit about the pain of the first few times.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I hope you feel bad! >:2


 
*puffs smoke into your face* Actually, I feel quite relaxed, thank you. :3


----------



## Kingman (Dec 17, 2008)

If oral counts then no I lost that about 10 years ago. 
But actual intercourse...no still v, I'd be happy to lose it with the right girl though. ^-^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> *puffs smoke into your face* Actually, I feel quite relaxed, thank you. :3


ugh, you're gonna pull that stoner "don't give a fuck" on me? I already live with two of em' TT___TT


----------



## Ratte (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ugh, you're gonna pull that stoner "don't give a fuck" on me? I already live with two of em' TT___TT



Drugs are bad, m'kay?

Btw, KH is awesome.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ugh, you're gonna pull that stoner "don't give a fuck" on me? I already live with two of em' TT___TT


 

Relax, dude. I's just a cigarette. And I only tried it once out of curiosity and that was like four years ago. 

However, I am starting to develop some strange craving for one lately, even though I don't smoke 'em on at, let alone on a regular basis... 
It's a bit perplexing... :-/


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> However, I am starting to develop some strange craving for one lately, even though I don't smoke 'em on at, let alone on a regular basis...
> It's a bit perplexing... :-/



and that my good friend, is why I've never tried it to begin with :3 

that and... I'm too scared to try it xD


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> and that my good friend, is why I've never tried it to begin with :3
> 
> that and... I'm too scared to try it xD


 
Maybe she'll convince you otherwise.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Maybe she'll convince you otherwise.


if only I had sound

I like Frasier :3


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 17, 2008)

Virgin here, but that could change when my bf comes to NZ ^_^


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Virgin here, but that could change when my bf comes to NZ ^_^



One question: Whats NZ?
Oh, and good luck^^


still virgin, but you've gotta give me time dawg, only had a half year of chanses.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 17, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> One question: Whats NZ?
> Oh, and good luck^^
> 
> 
> still virgin, but you've gotta give me time dawg, only had a half year of chanses.


 
The initials for the country of New Zealand, a country best known for being the filming location for the Lord of the Rings trilogy. It is located south-east of Australia, a country famous for kangaroos. ^^'


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> a country famous for kangaroos. ^^'



you mean Joey's :3


----------



## xxscenesterfur (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm a virgin because I chose to be, but that doesn't make me "pure" lol.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 17, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> The initials for the country of New Zealand, a country best known for being the filming location for the Lord of the Rings trilogy. It is located south-east of Australia, a country famous for kangaroos. ^^'




i knew all of that, I just wanted to know what NZ stood for -.-'


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep, I'm a virgin.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

not a virgin, lost it at 11, have not stopped since.

as to pure?  theres a little thing called the purity test.  I scored an 11. 

Me I want to enjoy life, not gonna be stupid, but not gonna let the little moments that make memories or a little pain keep me from the pleasure.


----------



## iBurro (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm no saint, but sex has never been something that I've been interested in. So... no and yes?

EDIT

 I guess I would be considered "pure" by the definitions being thrown in this thread. Nothing romantic has ever struck me as something I'd want to do, so nothing there; I don't do drugs/alcohol/etc., so I'm clean there. I know of the world and the evils in it, but that's about it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 17, 2008)

not pure more like slightly tainted water =3 but yes a virgin...-_- and gonna be like that for a loooong time since GF is abstaining and so am I


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Maybe she'll convince you otherwise.



Holy shit is that bitch crazy!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not really sure how to answer, to tell the truth.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm not really sure how to answer, to tell the truth.



you can't be pure, it's impossible!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm not really sure how to answer, to tell the truth.


Try "I'm David M. Awesome" everyone will oddly understand


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm not really sure how to answer, to tell the truth.



you are the grinch, you tried to steal xmas... no way you are still pure!^^
that and what ive read here on the forums


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 17, 2008)

Still a virgin here, don't plan on doing anything more than kissing before I get married.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm not really sure how to answer, to tell the truth.



*ggg

In other words: you are not ;>


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm so pure, I'm downright Aryan.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 17, 2008)

Pure as fucking snow here... Wait, that sound wrong...

But yeah, virgin here

Also lol, the poll shows that the rule is preserved once again, the more people talk about sex, the more it means they've never got any XD


----------



## Runeaddyste (Dec 17, 2008)

I iz no virgin, nor iz olive oyle!

but seriously, i lost my V'card and replaced it with a C'card (card to get free condoms)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm Asexual, so yes.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 17, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Pure as fucking snow here... Wait, that sound wrong...
> 
> But yeah, virgin here
> 
> Also lol, the poll shows that the rule is preserved once again, the more people talk about sex, the more it means they've never got any XD


Furries: wanna yiff a.k.a. Cyberz
...well...not as strange as those that fuck while wearing fursuits...I'm never trusting my friend with site links.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

pheonix said:


> you can't be pure, it's impossible!



That much is true.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Try "I'm David M. Awesome" everyone will oddly understand



Of course, how could I be so silly!



CaptainCool said:


> you are the grinch, you tried to steal xmas... no way you are still pure!^^
> that and what ive read here on the forums



I'm not sure what it is that you've read. :|


----------



## Wolfsun (Dec 17, 2008)

i voted as a total slut.. cause wene my lover is around she makes me one XD
.. as for purity... heh.. depends on what you mean. XD im not a virgin and i aint no saint. but i aint no demon either


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 17, 2008)

Far from it.


----------



## Seratuhl (Dec 17, 2008)

Fuck purity....I love my dominant girlfriend ^w^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Seratuhl said:


> Fuck purity....I love my dominant girlfriend ^w^


wow uh... thnx for that... >_>

no, I'm not "pure" per-say


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm pure freshly squeezed foxy juice.... well... not really


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 17, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I'm pure freshly squeezed foxy juice....



I'll agree with that.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

Seratuhl said:


> Fuck purity....I love my dominant girlfriend ^w^



HAWT



NekoFox08 said:


> no, I'm not "pure" per-say



slut



SnowFox said:


> I'm pure freshly squeezed foxy juice.... well... not really



Gross.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> slut



I've never even been fucked :|


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I've never even been fucked :|



Would you like to? <3


----------



## Drunk-Wolf (Dec 17, 2008)

not pure in any sense of the word, drink, smoke, party, and a slut. life is too short and boring to be pure.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Would you like to? <3


I'm more like one of those guys who would rather wait until they fall in love.... or end up in a drunken orgy... whichever


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm more like one of those guys who would rather wait until they fall in love.... or end up in a drunken orgy... whichever


^ this x1000


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm more like one of those guys who would rather wait until they fall in love.... or end up in a drunken orgy... whichever



I can arrange one or more of those things to happen.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I can arrange one or more of those things to happen.


you mean, you have contacts that are orgy-ready 24/7? 0_o wow, lucky


----------



## Emil (Dec 17, 2008)

Ive never been penetrated nor penetrated someone else. So if BJs dont count, then yes, I am a virgin. And thats not going to change anytime soon because my mate lives in the UK, and I do not (BJ was from an older relationship ;>>)


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 17, 2008)

Emil said:


> Ive never been penetrated nor penetrated someone else. So if BJs dont count, then yes, I am a virgin. And thats not going to change anytime soon because my mate lives in the UK, and I do not (BJ was from an older relationship ;>>)



BJs count as penetration :V .


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> BJs count as penetration :V .


if you gag, then I guess so... otherwise, I'm not sure that's penetration :\


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you mean, you have contacts that are orgy-ready 24/7? 0_o wow, lucky



I know of one


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 17, 2008)

nope, lost it at 17, now 20 in Feb


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> nope, lost it at 17, now 20 in Feb


are you a daddy's baby's momma?


----------



## AlexX (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, I am... Which is kind of emberassing when you consider that all my friends around me are gradually losing theirs and I'm not even in a relationship. I'm kinda jealous...

Even so, the kinds of porn I enjoy teach me that I get nothing from sex unless there's legitimate love involved. As such, I'm going to wait until marriage since it's far too easy for someone to say they want to commit, only to leave once they get what they want from me.


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> are you a daddy's baby's momma?




Nope, and I never have/had problem with him and pulling out o.o


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> are you a daddy's baby's momma?


 
 It's just baby momma isn't it, I've never seen it typed before. Also everyone seems to be on the attack here, what's that about?



Kaeko said:


> Nope, and I never have/had problem with him and pulling out o.o



Lol :] .


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 17, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> It's just baby momma isn't it, I've never seen it typed before. Also everyone seems to be on the attack here, what's that about?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol :] .



:3 condoms are overrated hehe, and don't give the passionate feeling. pffft


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> :3 condoms are overrated hehe, and don't give the passionate feeling. pffft


images... dear GOD! vagina images! *runs away*


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> images... dear GOD! vagina images! *runs away*



-chuckles-

relax dear, i know someone that can sympathsize with you


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 17, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> :3 condoms are overrated hehe, and don't give the passionate feeling. pffft



So you're on the pill then?


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 17, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> So you're on the pill then?



that i'm not ^.~ i have a good guy (however single) -plus- if i 'do' have a kid, i'll take responsiblity


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

If you're really careful you don't really need either one!

Just remember that sperm can live in your uterus for 3-4 days


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 17, 2008)

I lost it around a year ago, actually. I'm not "pure" so much as I am "reserved" about sexual situations. 

Birth control-wise, I use the pill. If my partner wants to use a condom, I'm all for it. It shows responsibility on his part.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey guys how about those female condoms 

Pretty great stuff, eh?


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If you're really careful you don't really need either one!
> 
> Just remember that sperm can live in your uterus for 3-4 days



true true, just clean him up before the session :3 that's what i do lol


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> true true, just clean him up before the session :3 that's what i do lol



haha

Whatever works!


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 17, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> that i'm not ^.~ i have a good guy (however single) -plus- if i 'do' have a kid, i'll take responsiblity



D: , well it's you're life I guess. I don't mean to come off as hostile but with your whole country melting down is now really the time to risk getting knocked up?


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey guys how about those female condoms
> 
> Pretty great stuff, eh?



Haha. I've never used them, but I would not mind trying them for the hell of it. :]


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If you're really careful you don't really need either one!
> 
> Just remember that sperm can live in your uterus for 3-4 days



Thing is there's a risk no matter what you do, and getting pregnant can kill  someone regardless of how you deal with it. The whole thing scares the crap out  of me, that's why intercourse is the one sexual activity I really avoid, it's  totally not worth it.


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 17, 2008)

i 'try' to avoid it, truely x3 but what is it they say? "you can't reap the willing?" 

hehe, haven't tried those yet x3


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 17, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Thing is there's a risk no matter what you do, and getting pregnant can kill  someone regardless of how you deal with it. The whole thing scares the crap out  of me, that's why intercourse is the one sexual activity I really avoid, it's  totally not worth it.



I see the whole area of sexual activity as a trust thing. I do see how intercourse itself can be not worth it sometimes. I think it has the potential to ruin bonds between people, as well as form them (though I don't condone having sex extremely early). 

Personally, I enjoy cuddling a bit more than sex.


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 17, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I see the whole area of sexual activity as a trust thing. I do see how intercourse itself can be not worth it sometimes. I think it has the potential to ruin bonds between people, as well as form them (though I don't condone having sex extremely early).
> 
> Personally, I enjoy cuddling a bit more than sex.



Lust... can sometimes eat at you. For real.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 17, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> Lust... can sometimes eat at you. For real.



You can be consumed by lust, yes if you have no self-control. Luckily I have amazing self-control. B)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm usually game for conversations like these but uh... you know... tis' a girl, which I know nothing of :\


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm usually game for conversations like these but uh... you know... tis' a girl, which I know nothing of :\



I can pretend I have a penis. I used to roleplay a guy in the old days... was quite convincing to others. :]


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 17, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> You can be consumed by lust, yes if you have no self-control. Luckily I have amazing self-control. B)



x3 I'm the one with the self control. But a big sexy man like him, is hard to resist ;


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 17, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I see the whole area of sexual activity as a trust thing. I do see how intercourse itself can be not worth it sometimes. I think it has the potential to ruin bonds between people, as well as form them (though I don't condone having sex extremely early).
> 
> Personally, I enjoy cuddling a bit more than sex.



I'd much rather just cuddle honestly, I'm borderline asexual so having sex with someone is really all about them. I'd rather just avoid the risk and do something for the person I'm with.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I can pretend I have a penis. I used to roleplay a guy in the old days... was quite convincing to others. :]


one of the many reasons I don't roleplay x3


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm usually game for conversations like these but uh... you know... tis' a girl, which I know nothing of :\



So how about them penises Neko, pretty awesome am I right :V ?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> So how about them penises Neko, pretty awesome am I right :V ?


aw, don't pity me


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm usually game for conversations like these but uh... you know... tis' a girl, which I know nothing of :\



Haha, oh you.  You should do some more research on your competition! :V



Lemon_Panda said:


> I can pretend I have a penis. I used to roleplay a guy in the old days... was quite convincing to others. :]



Heh



Kaeko said:


> x3 I'm the one with the self control. But a big sexy man like him, is hard to resist ;



I know, right?



Whitenoise said:


> I'd much rather just cuddle honestly, I'm borderline asexual so having sex with someone is really all about them. I'd rather just avoid the risk and do something for the person I'm with.



HAY KID WANNA CUDDLE


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 17, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I'd much rather just cuddle honestly, I'm borderline asexual so having sex with someone is really all about them. I'd rather just avoid the risk and do something for the person I'm with.



That's totally understandable. :]

So yeah. Penises are hardcore. <3


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 17, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> That's totally understandable. :]
> 
> So yeah. Penises are hardcore. <3




lol, x3 hardcore. but yesh, a man can get pleasure and not get pregnant o.o

I rather give then recieve anyday for my Tiger tho.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> So yeah. Penises are hard



heh


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> one of the many reasons I don't roleplay x3



Pity implies a lack of respect that isn't present here, I just want you to be  included :] .



David M. Awesome said:


> HAY KID WANNA CUDDLE



Why yes, as a matter of fact I do :3 .



Kaeko said:


> lol, x3 hardcore. but yesh, *a man can get pleasure and not get pregnant o.o*



We're not the only ones :V .


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> heh



Oh you  .


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> lol, x3 hardcore. but yesh, a man can get pleasure and not get pregnant o.o
> 
> I rather give then recieve anyday for my Tiger tho.


ever consider a sex change?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Dec 17, 2008)

A proper young lady does not discuss such things.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 17, 2008)

Mr. Crowley said:


> A proper young lady does not discuss such things.



I personally find nothing wrong with discussing subjects of a sexual nature as long as it's done in a mature way. :]


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Why yes, as a matter of fact I do :3 .



C'mere, you <3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I personally find nothing wrong with discussing subjects of a sexual nature as long as it's done in a mature way. :]


oh, I totally fucked this one guy and he totally loved it <3

can't get more mature than that :\


----------



## Science Fox (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh, I totally fucked this one guy and he totally loved it <3
> 
> can't get more mature than that :\



I never said nothing of the sort. I'm simply saying that for MYSELF, I prefer talking maturely when I talk about sexual intimacy.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 17, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I personally find nothing wrong with discussing subjects of a sexual nature as long as it's done in a mature way. :]



Full ack!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I never said nothing of the sort. I'm simply saying that for MYSELF, I prefer talking maturely when I talk about sexual intimacy.


lol, I was reffering to myself ;3


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> lol, I was reffering to myself ;3



Oh okay. I was about to get all up in your Kool-Aid. 

<3


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> C'mere, you <3



:3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> Oh okay. I was about to get all up in your Kool-Aid.
> 
> <3


ahem*... ocean spray cranberry juice k? that stuff is the best <3


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ahem*... ocean spray cranberry juice k? that stuff is the best <3



I don't know... I never liked Cranberry juice. 
And I do love myself some red chemicals. 8]


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I don't know... I never liked Cranberry juice.
> And I do love myself some red chemicals. 8]


oh gawds -___-

1. I can't believe you don't like cranberry juice
2. what kind of chemicals T.T


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ever consider a sex change?



thought never crossed my mind :3 if I was born a boy i would've died.
(quite literally)


----------



## Magnus (Dec 17, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> thought never crossed my mind :3 if I was born a boy i would've died.
> (quite literally)



nah, if you'd still have the beautiful long hair you would live a great life :3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> thought never crossed my mind :3 if I was born a boy i would've died.
> (quite literally)


damn... you just got me remembering my twin brother who died in my mothers stomach... what could have been


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 17, 2008)

Magnus said:


> nah, if you'd still have the beautiful long hair you would live a great life :3



i wouldn't mind honestly, it's just some kinda 'curse' (if you believe in that stuff) was put on our family. (some old 'witch' Jen or something in the family cursed the Ferron's cause she couldn't bare a boy) First child is born a male, then they won't live through the birth canal. no lie.

:< so sorry Neko!


----------



## Magnus (Dec 17, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> i wouldn't mind honestly, it's just some kinda 'curse' (if you believe in that stuff) was put on our family. (some old 'witch' Jen or something in the family cursed the Ferron's cause she couldn't bare a boy) First child is born a male, then they won't live through the birth canal. no lie.
> 
> :< so sorry Neko!



good thing tho, you look way better as a girl XD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> :< so sorry Neko!



actually, I could have been a triplet. I read one of doctors letters that they wrote when I was born. ugh, I could have so much fun torturing my sister >:3 

and sry to hear about your case as well


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 17, 2008)

Magnus said:


> good thing tho, you look way better as a girl XD



:3 hehe, -blushy- thanks Magnus! i killed from this thread nwo X.x


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> damn... you just got me remembering my twin brother who died in my mothers stomach... what could have been



You should see that new movie coming out, "The Unborn."  I think you'll like it a lot. =3


----------



## Tweek (Dec 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You should see that new movie coming out, "The Unborn."  I think you'll like it a lot. =3



David! You're awful......ly knowledgable about films...

And no, I'm experienced like the Jimi Hendrix album. And yes it matters who you give your V-card to, whether you believe it or not, so don't f*ck up people!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You should see that new movie coming out, "The Unborn."  I think you'll like it a lot. =3


that's... creepy 0_o honestly, the only movie I'm looking forward to right now is yes man. I like jim carey.


----------



## Tweek (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that's... creepy 0_o honestly, the only movie I'm looking forward to right now is yes man. I like jim carey.



I loved The Number 27, but it made me feel like I was going to lose my mind for a couple of weeks. I see patterns everywhere.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Tweek said:


> I loved The Number 27, but it made me feel like I was going to lose my mind for a couple of weeks. I see patterns everywhere.


27? you mean 23? xD that was a cool movie. made me realize alot of things equal 23. 

9 + 11 + 2+ 1 (9/11/2001)

.___.;;;


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

Tweek said:


> David! You're awful......ly knowledgable about films...
> 
> And no, I'm experienced like the Jimi Hendrix album. And yes it matters who you give your V-card to, whether you believe it or not, so don't f*ck up people!



:| Yes sir.



NekoFox08 said:


> that's... creepy 0_o honestly, the only movie I'm looking forward to right now is yes man. I like jim carey.



It's about this girl whose twin brother died while they were in the womb together and now he is haunting her because he wants to be born! =D



Tweek said:


> I loved The Number 27, but it made me feel like I was going to lose my mind for a couple of weeks. I see patterns everywhere.



*cough* Twenty-Three *cough*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's about this girl whose twin brother died while they were in the womb together and now he is haunting her because he wants to be born! =D



yea, that's why I said creepy. lol, they made the same movie back in like, 1991


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea, that's why I said creepy. lol, they made the same movie back in like, 1991



I'm sure they've made that same movie lots of times. =)


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh, I totally fucked this one guy and he totally loved it <3
> 
> can't get more mature than that :\



Tell me more, tell me more! Did he put up a fight?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Tell me more, tell me more! Did he put up a fight?


l0l, I'm kidding. but hey, I have many stories :3 

I'm kinda the innocent one in most of them though :\


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Tell me more, tell me more! Did he put up a fight?



Summer Lovin' <3


----------



## Surgat (Dec 17, 2008)

Thread's gone off topic.


----------

